# 10/1/04



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I picked up my flowerhorn from my friend today, here are some pictures of it....









shot with flash....








Hanging out during the water change....








Taken With out the Flash....








A Close-up....

Water isnt that clear, shots taken during and after water change...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

looks nice, when i take pics without flash it shows up dark


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, flash doesn't glare at all, nice


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Looking good....nice pick up


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Wow, flash doesn't glare at all, nice


 he said without flash


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, flash doesn't glare at all, nice
> ...


 Only on the last one

He says "Shot with flash" on the second one. So meh.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!
Nice to see a fh with some black, never seen one with some black on it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry for the Confusion everyone...LOL
The first two shot with Flash, The rest werent.

Ive never seen one with the wierd Color Pattern either.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very unique, good luck with him.


----------

